# advice for schooling in Canada



## Dmonty23 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi
I am new to the forum and have been reading the threads for a few days now, trying to get some answers to my 1000's of questions,
We are interested in moving to Canada before xmas ( if possible) 
I am an electrical supervisor in the north sea on the oil platforms. I would like a job where I am home every night rather than away for ( albeit short periods) all the time. We think that Canada would be a nice country to live and work in, low crime rate, nice people etc..
I am married with two daughters. Our oldest is 14 years old, I am slightly concerned that she may loose out on her education if we leave it too late to move ie. just started her third year at the secondary school after picking her preffered classes. How does the Canadian schools compare with the teaching in Scotland? 
Am I being overly concerned?? Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, I took my family to live in Alberta when my son was 14 and my daughter 12 and they fitted right in to high school in Calgary, and both did very well. I would say go for it. My kids got a far better education than they would have got in the UK, and ended up doing well at university. Canadians do work very very hard though, it has to be said, and if you went into the oil industry it is very competitive and demanding. Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## Dmonty23 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for that Deeana.


----------



## Caelan (Jan 13, 2008)

Deeana said:


> Hi, I took my family to live in Alberta when my son was 14 and my daughter 12 and they fitted right in to high school in Calgary, and both did very well. I would say go for it. My kids got a far better education than they would have got in the UK, and ended up doing well at university. Canadians do work very very hard though, it has to be said, and if you went into the oil industry it is very competitive and demanding. Best of luck with your decision.


While your kids might get a better education in Canada than the UK, I can definitely say that the education in Alberta is, quite frankly IMNSHO, terrible. My kid was educated in Alberta (kindergarten - grade 6) and was promoted from grade 6 - grade 7. He was an average student - did very well in some subjects and so-so in some. We were told by his teachers [most of them were lazy schmucks] that he was smart but would most likely not be university material. 

We moved to Maryland in 2001. My son tested at a grade 2 level in Math and a grade 3 level in English. We were shocked. His school in Maryland did not send him all the way back to grade 2 or 3, but he had to repeat grade 6. By the end of the year, he knew his math and had done so well, he was offered a spot in the Johns Hopkins gifted program. I give his school credit for getting bringing him up to snuff. 

The province of Alberta has recently implemented a wonky life skills (something like that) diploma. Kids as young as 13 can decide whether or not they want to take subjects that will let them move on to college or university, or, they can go for this dumbied down stupid diploma and get a job as a Walmart greeter or a mucky-muck pumping gas at Canadian Tire., or, working as a labourer in the oil patch which I'm sure the province had in mind when they developed this idiotic diploma.


----------



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

Hey there. My dad was in the RAF and we were posted out to Alberta when I was 13 just after I had taken my GCSE's selections. Didn’t actually take any classes as we moved in the summer. Started High school with in a week of getting there. The staff and students were really good at accepting that I wasn’t used to the education system with 2 semesters rather than the course schedule that I was used to here. I found school a little tedious at time with the repetition of classes but at the same time I found it better as rather than having to wait a week to get to my next Bio class for help it was the next day for example. There are quite a few differences such as the lack of subject like History and Geography. I found that they were combined with politics into Social Studies. I finished high school with alright grades. They could have been much better but I was told I was posted back too the UK and gave up basically. Turns out that was a bad thing to do lol. Oh well. As Long as your kids stick with the 30 and 30-1 subjects they should be fine. They Pure Math Stream is also better for them in the UK if they want to move back. Although some universities I believe will accept applied but fewer course. An Alberta High School Diploma with 30 level subjects is recognized I have been told by the careers Scotland people at the same level as Scottish higher, think that are the same as A-levels. Just remember to take into account that one area may have 3 school districts operating in it, and that the obvious one isn’t always the best. I attended a Roman Catholic school because at the time that was the best place for me to be. Slightly smaller school and less confusing layout to. They were pretty good about the fact I am not catholic and allowed me to sit out for religious celebrations. Although most of the time I went with my friends anyways. 
I will check with my sister as she had just applied to a few of the Scottish universities and see if I can find out any more for you. Hope this helps and I would change going to Canada at that age for anything. Get the kids enrolled in skating classes though it’s a huge part of Canadian culture and going Ice skating on a Lake at 15* below is something everyone should experience lol.
oh and the link is for the alberta education website hope some of this helps,
Lanie

Alberta Education - Parents


----------

